

Winners and Losers In The Last-Second Economy - blurpin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bruceupbin/2012/12/14/winners-and-losers-in-the-last-second-economy/

======
antidoh
"I finished my second meeting of the day in Jackson Square and needed to get
over to the Financial District. So I pressed the button on my phone and the
app informed me it would be six minutes. Just then, I got a text from my wife
asking where we were meeting for our date night. Argggh! This critical fact
had escaped my mind, and I needed to immediately book a restaurant
reservation. I pulled up my Open Table app, booked a table for 6:45 pm at a
great spot in the Mission called Range. I matter-of-factly returned her text
with our plans for the night. Just then my ride pulled up.

We are increasingly living in a last-second economy."

Well, he is. Having to keep track of that kind of dynamic activity would drive
me nuts. Which is why I'm in my current circumstances and not his. Still, it's
not necessarily "we."

